# Collegiate saddle yes/no?



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

I personally like Collegiate saddles. They are decently made and are typically more affordable than say a Pessoa  And that saddle looks to be in very good condition, I would definitely snatch it up for only $150!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

If the tree is sound, that's a great deal. The older Collegiates are very well-made.


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

Not wide enough, most likely. You'll probably need a W or XW tree.









^ what you need (probably). That is a 20" Whitman Crabtree regular seat. The 21" should be the same tree width. The deep seat should be the same. There are some Whitmans that were made in the Crosby factory by Wallsall Riding Co. in 2001-2002 or so, and they are even wider and not as good of a ride, but a great choice for a superwide horse. 









^ how wide that saddle is, probably

But what might work is the current Wintec 500 or Pro Dressage with one of the W or XW gullet plates in it. (The current dressage Wintecs are a straighter tree and broader panel for a more table backed horse. The previous 500 and Pro are flatter seat and a more curvy tree.
WintecProDressage17 Photos by saddles4sale_2009 | Photobucket

If you want a saddleseat cutback, look at Whitman, Campbell and Coventry that are made in USA, the Jeffries and "The Concept" saddle, and L&R / Arabian Saddle Company. Blue Ribbon might work, since it's wider than a Barnsby. Some old flat-seat Crosby and Crump cutbacks are pretty wide, but the equitation seat ones seem narrower and the Crosby equitation tree is also more curvy.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok, thanks guys! I was thinking it was a pretty good deal!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Tack Collector said:


> Not wide enough, most likely. You'll probably need a W or XW tree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input and suggestions. My gelding actually is rather narrow and high withered...so in that case this saddle may work. You were suggesting it wouldn't be wide enough, but he is the opposite of table back lol.


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

Give it a try, then.  I've seen some huge wide TWH that you could hitch a plow to, lol.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Tack Collector said:


> Give it a try, then.  I've seen some huge wide TWH that you could hitch a plow to, lol.


LOL yes a friend of mine has a mare like that. She is one stout girl!

Thanks again


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Any idea what kind of Collegiate this is by the way?


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks like one I had back in the latter century (LOL - in the 90's) but maybe a little newer - looks like a dressage but most of there saddles come with narrow trees as standard. Neither fit either of my gaited horses or QH's at the time either. When I owned Collegiate stuff (saddles, bridles) it was made by Millers and the quality was really good. Now I don't care for the leather strap goods much but I can't say how their saddles are since I haven't owned one in so long.

I use a wintec dressage with the changeable gullet system on my gaited horses and my arab. Fits everybody. All of my guys have curvy backs and flat bars would never work. This one seems to fit the bill. It's synthetic, but there isn't any other all around saddle that will work for everyone in my herd......

Tried the plantation saddles - cutback (like silver fox brand) and such - don't like them. The deep seat of a dressage will hold you in and sits behind the shoulder so they can really reach out and gait nicely. I don't know of any other leather english saddle that is adjustable - I'm still looking. I'm saving for a specialized saddle (trailmaster version) to upgrade to when I get back into endurance on a regular basis. These gaited horses are a bit tricky to fit aren't they? Especially the narrow, lean muscled, grayhound built ones.:wink:


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info clippity. Hmmm....so I wonder if this will fit my guy then. In what areas did the collegiate not fit your gaited horses?


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

It was too narrow in the gullet and sort of 'perched' on their back - but that's just my horses - have you tried bending a coat hanger to fit the withers on your horse's back and then measuring what the distance is compared to what the gullet of this saddle is? For $150, even if it doesn't fit, you can certainly resell it for more - I don't think that the person who has it knows what they have - I wish some other folks knew a little more and could help - my knowledge of them is sort of outdated.

It looks like it is in really good shape. You'd spend at least half of that just to send it back if it didn't work....you should buy it and if it doesn't work, put it on a clean pad on a pretty horse and take a pic to make it look nicer and I bet you could get at least $400 for it on ebay. Collegiate is a good middle of the road brand. This is a good deal!


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

EmsTNWalkers said:


> Any idea what kind of Collegiate this is by the way?


I think it's Classic model 6225, available 16.5" - 18" in 1/2" increments
or Classic (copy of Crosby Freestyle? or Prix St. George?) #6528 
I listed model numbers and names on another forum. Google "the old Miller's Crosby / Collegiate model numbers" and you'll find the list.
ART is regular tree.
Wide was apparently designated by either a just 4-digit number or (later) ART4digits plus a W.

But that might be a Sr. Event AP in a small seat size.
Sr. Event AP is model #6529


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks guys. I think I may go look at it today!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

"I've seen some huge wide TWH that you could hitch a plow to, lol." I own one. In his winter woolies people think he's a Percheron.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Well I got the saddle! My hubby went and looked at it for me since I have a sick little one. It's nice! I think this is a steal, he got it for $140.

It has these metal bars with levers under the flap...what is that??


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok disregard that last question, it's for the stirrup leathers. Gee....can't tell I haven't ridden English can ya...


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Well how does it fit?


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm fixing to go try it on him in just a few. Is fitting the same as western I assume? Or if not what do I need to look for?

I feel like the biggest ding dong for real. I can tell you anything about western riding...but this is a whole new animal!


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

The levers should be down, so that the leathers can slip off in a fall.

Fitting is similar: angle of gullet, amount of rocker or curve in the tree, is the gullet wide enough and does the shape (A frame vs. a U or "hoop") match the way the horse is shaped. Do the panel make contact all the way back. Make sure there are no gaps (bridging) or pressure points. Is the channel wide enough for good spine ckearance, but most older saddles fail that one by modern standards.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

just set it in the 'sweet spot' like you do your western - just behind the withers. Like TC said, if the thing lays flat and smooth all over (underneath, on each side of the gullet and doesn't sit too far down that the spine touches or not so tall that it looks like it 'perches' on the horse then you are good. Most dressage saddles should sit with the front level with the back (top of pommel to top of cantle). 

Things that would be bad:
-the front of the saddle sits way higher than the back (saddle is too narrow for the horse)
-back of the saddle sits way too high (gullet is too wide for the horse - if not major, can be fixed with padding)
-pommel/gullet fits the horse and padding under the cantle sits on the horse but the center barely touches (saddle is too flat for this horse and will cause pressure points)

maybe some of this will help? You can post some side/front/back pics if you want!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok, I got pics of the saddle on him finally! I have no idea if it is correct or not. :-|


----------



## plomme (Feb 7, 2013)

Have a saddle fitter come look at it for you. If you can't do that, watch the nine part Schleese saddle fitting series on YouTube. Here is part one:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2mKz0uP_K8


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

I think that is the Sr. Event model. Is the number on it ART6529?

The tree might be a bit too curvy. I can't really tell if it would fit well enough with a shimmed pad or not. The first pic has the saddle too far forward. Your horse has a forward girth line, so you'll probably need an anatomical girth because a regular one will drag the saddle forward.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

It certainly isn't too narrow which is good - it doesn't scream 'it doesn't fit' at me - I wish I could walk around the horse with my hands and touch and feel - I say get a pad for it, saddle him up, and see what the wear marks look like on the underside of a new pad after a half hour or so. If anything, it might sit a little bit low in the front, but that might change with padding - I think it fits well enough that you could get on and go for a trail ride in it to see how it does and to see how you do!:wink:


----------



## Kmartel09 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi, I've been trying to do some research on my saddle and thought maybe someone might know a little about the brand. It is a 16 1/2" Collegiate Dressage Saddle wide tree. It has the Intercollegiate Horse Show Association Founded 1967 stamp on it and the # is 6528 and was made in Argentina. I believe it is an older saddle but it is in great condition. The stamps, however, are a little worn.


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

"Classic" (copy of Crosby Freestyle? or Prix St. George?) 6528
Collegiate Classic dressage saddle

If you Google collegiate saddle 6528, it will take you to the thread of model numbers on horse grooming supplies forum.


----------

